# How to Cancel AOL, or Convert to Free Account



## VAComputerSvcs

If you have a user who pays for AOL and has broadband, they can switch their account to a free AOL account without any drawbacks or issues. The only thing that is missed is the ability to call tech support and dial-up.

This is ideal when you are setting them up with an e-mail solution like Outlook or Thunderbird, save them a few bucks and they still keep their AOL the way they like it 

*Within the AOL Software*

Sign in with the master screen name (first one listed on the sign on screen)
Press CTRL+K and type *CHANGEPLAN*, press enter
Follow the instructions to choose the Free plan

You can also go to https://bill.aol.com/changePlan/changePlan.adp and sign in with the AOL screen name and complete it that way. To confirm the changes, just go to https://bill.aol.com/ and view the price plan to see the conversion.

Nothing else is changed, except saving them some money. ;-) Besides, if they did need tech support, they can call and upgrade them ... but who needs that when they've got you. 

From the AOL Help article on canceling AOL... 


> To cancel your free member account:
> 1. Go to AOL® Keyword: Cancel, and you'll be redirected to a Web site where you can send an electronic request to cancel your Free Member Account.
> 2. After reaching AOL Keyword: Cancel, click the How do I cancel my paid member account or convert it to a free member account? link under Frequently Asked Questions. This FAQ will provide you with the ability to submit an electronic cancellation request or download the form for either mail or fax submission.
> 3. Follow the instructions on the form, and be sure to click the check box next to the statement: If you do not want your account to be converted to free, or if you want to cancel your free account, check here.
> 
> Note: If you do not check the box we will not be able to process your request.
> 
> If you're faxing or mailing your request, please return your completed form to one of the following:
> 
> USPS Mail: AOL LLC, PO Box 65100, Sterling, VA 20165-8800
> Fax: 1-703-433-7283.
> Notes:
> 
> In order to process your request, all numbered fields on the form must be completed.
> Your request will be processed within 72 hours of receipt.
> Upon completion, AOL will send you written confirmation for your records.
> Please note that AOL reserves the right to charge and collect fees, surcharges or costs incurred before your conversion takes effect.
> To speak with one of our Member Services Representatives who can help you with your request, please call us toll-free at 1-888-265-8008.


----------



## JohnWill

If only it were always so simple.

http://consumerist.com/consumer/aol...-posted-reader-tries-to-cancel-aol-180392.php


----------



## dotty999

VAComputerSvcs said:


> If you have a user who pays for AOL and has broadband, they can switch their account to a free AOL account without any drawbacks or issues. The only thing that is missed is the ability to call tech support and dial-up.
> 
> This is ideal when you are setting them up with an e-mail solution like Outlook or Thunderbird, save them a few bucks and they still keep their AOL the way they like it
> 
> *Within the AOL Software*
> 
> Sign in with the master screen name (first one listed on the sign on screen)
> Press CTRL+K and type *CHANGEPLAN*, press enter
> Follow the instructions to choose the Free plan
> 
> You can also go to https://bill.aol.com/changePlan/changePlan.adp and sign in with the AOL screen name and complete it that way. To confirm the changes, just go to https://bill.aol.com/ and view the price plan to see the conversion.
> 
> Nothing else is changed, except saving them some money. ;-) Besides, if they did need tech support, they can call and upgrade them ... but who needs that when they've got you.
> 
> From the AOL Help article on canceling AOL...


but nothing is free! you still have to subscribe to an ISP to use the internet


----------



## firestormer

What you describe dosnt actualy happen. Its impossible. AOL are incapeable of being helpfull. Please see the follwing thread:
*Why you should hate AOL:*  Why you hate AOL


----------



## JohnWill

I have personally experienced this behavior, my call was very similar to the one that I previously posted. I finally thought I had his AOL cancelled, only to find out months later that he's still paying them.  AOL is a major PITA, and should be drawn and quartered!


----------

